# L3400 Orchard model



## thunderworks (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm looking at a 2008 L3400 "Orchard" model . . . or at least the ad copy labels it that . . . is there really a specific Orchard model, or is it simply an appropriate model for use in an orchard because it's relatively narrow?

TIA


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Kubota 'orchard' tractors are much narrower than standard units. You might try Tractor House to see if any are listed. There were a couple Massey orchard units on there last week.


----------

